# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Kaloula pulchra spawned

## Vampyre Vran

At 2nd of May this year I put my 1.1 K. pulchra into rainchamber. 6th of May, eggs were laid, unfortunately, only around 2-3% (I did not counted, that is my "guess" seeing whole of the spawn) were fertile and the tadpoles died within the eggs anyway. Thus, nothing hatched. 

Before breeding they were kept in very dry tank (30-45% humidity and lots of substrate, that we never allowed to be dried completely) for about 2-3 months and then watered the tank to a degree when the substrate became mud. I left them like that for two weeks, feeding them a lot and then put them into rainchamber with 22-26 C temperature within.

Because I am lazy, I will just post a link to my Facebook fanpage where you can see the eggs photos and also photos of some other amphibians adults, juveniles and larvae.

https://www.facebook.com/photo/?fbid...85200828319077

----------


## Eli

Sorry to hear you didn’t get any babies, but congrats on getting a spawn! Hopefully next time things will work out better

----------

